# wie funktioniert ein newsletter ? (teil2)



## mR.fLopPy (13. Dezember 2001)

hallo!



> ich würde gerne auf der schulhomepage von uns eine newsletter funktion einbauen. soeine wo man sich mit seiner e-mail adresse eintragen kann und ich dann halt an alle personen eine e-mail schicken kann.. (bzw. unser klassenvorstand oder direktor)
> 
> wie funktioniert sowas?
> 
> ...



(ich habe versehentlich diesen post in html forum gepostet da ich nicht gewusst habe das newsletter hauptsächlich in php geschrieben werden, darum auch das quote)


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Dezember 2001)

Hi 
ich bin wie du ein nub .. ich denke ich könnte ein newsletter vielleciht hinkriegen ,aber in dem könnte man dann nich die leute rausnehmen die sich von den news abmelden wollen  und das bringts ja auch nit dann müsste man nämlich immer die *.txt datei aufrufen und di eleute manuel entfernen  

Deshalb kann ich dir hier nur links geben in denen du dir ein solches script besorgen könntest (kostenlos) oder wenn du willst das müsste du dann aber nochmal sagen, könnt ich dir erklären wie man das mit php schreiben könnte ,aber wie schon oben genannt ohne admin funktion d.h. du müsstest falls die news user wechseln auch immer das script umschreiben  was doof ist und ich wüsste auch nicht ob dass was ich mir vorstelle funktionieren würde  naja ich geb dir mal die linkst falls sie dir nicht geholfen haben sag nochmal bescheid.

http://jex-treme.de/ 
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/ 

musst mal vorbei schauen sr dass ich dir nicht mehr helfen konnte !


----------



## bloodsuck0r (14. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

naja...also mit MySQL wäre das schon einfacher... und ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das du txt files benutzt.

Also eintragen iss ja kein prob, oder?

nochmal kurz:

$datei="liste.txt";
$fp=@fopen($datei, "a");
fputs($fp, $email."|\r\n");  // $email iss der input name vom html formular 
fclose($fp);

auslesen kanns du das dann so

$datei="liste.txt";
$dat=@file($datei);
for($i=0; $i<count($dat); $i++) {
 $daten=explode("|", $dat[$i]);
 mail(); // Hier dann halt die Mail funktion. Die aktuelle email ist dann natürlich in $daten[0]
}


so... wenn sich jetzt einer löschen will könntest du das jetzt so machen, geht zwar bestimmt noch einfacher, wobei ich im moment nicht weiß wie...es ist spät und ich bin müde  

$datei="liste.txt";
copy($datei, "puffer.txt");
unlink($datei);
$dat=@file("puffer.txt");
$fp=@fopen($datei, "a");
for($i=0; $i<count($dat); $i++) {
 $daten=explode("|", $dat[$i]);
 if($daten[0]!=$email) {          // $email ist wieder der name vom html formular (die email addy die der user austragen will)
  fputs($fp, $daten[0]."|\r\n");
 }
}
unlink("puffer.txt");

So, ich habe das jetzt alles nicht getestet...ich hoffe ich hab jetzt ent zu viele fehler rein gemacht , aber villeicht hilfts dir ja trotzdem

Gruß
blöödzucker


----------



## mR.fLopPy (18. Dezember 2001)

danke an euch beiden das ihr mir geantwortet habt

ihr habt es erraten. ich hätte es am liebsten in einer txt datei
und eigentlich wäre es mir egal ob ich das löschen manuell machen müsste. die zeit habe ich

jetzt gibt es nur ein kleines problem ;-)

ich habe keine kenntnisse in css... auch keine mit MySQL

deswegen wollte ich euch fragen ob es eigentlich ein großer aufwand ist sowas zu machen bzw. das design zu ändern wie das z.b.:









wie ist das möglich..?

großes danke an euch zwei


----------



## vinc5nt (18. Dezember 2001)

also  es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten! die eine ist die einfache und wenn es nur bei dieser <form tag> veränderung bleiben soll auch einfachere. Die 2te Möglichkeit ist die wie ich denke etwas professionellere die eigentlich auch ziemlich schnell geht jedoch aber eine eigene *.css datei braucht. ich zeig einfach mal beide 

1.Möglichkeit 


```
<html>
<head><title>form</title></head>
<body>  ----hast du eigentlich html kenntnisse?

<input type="text" name="ICQ:" style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt; background-color: #000000; color: #FFFFFF; border: 1 solid #000000">//das wären die text-blöcke

<input type="submit" name="Abschicken" value="Abschicken" style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt; background-color: #3B3B3B; color: #c0c0c0; border: 1 solid #5f5f5f">//das ist der submit button

</body>
</html>
```

Du musst eigentlich nur ein style=" " atribut in den <input> tag einfügen 
dabei steht 
-font-family: Arial; ----für den schrifttyp
-font-size: 8pt; ----für die schriftgröße
-background-color: #3B3B3B; ----für die HIntergrundfarbe 
-color: #c0c0c0; ----für die schriftfarbe..glaub ich
-border: 1 solid #5f5f5f" ----für den rahmen, dessen Größe und der Farbe
Hoffe dass du das verstehen konntest 



2.Möglichkeit (die die ich immer benütz)
du erstellst mit notepad eine datei in der du die optischen eigenschaften der tags definierst.
->geh in notepad rein erstell eine datei style.css (darf keine *.txt. datei sein muss *.css endung haben)
->schreibe folgendes :


```
INPUT { //Input felder+Button
  font-family: Arial;
  font-size: 8pt;
  background-color: #8EA5BD;
  color: #000000;
  border: 1 solid #5f5f5f;
}

TEXTAREA { //falls du textarea hast dann dies auch schreiben
  font-family: Arial;
  font-size: 8pt;
  background-color: #8EA5BD;
  color: #000000;
  border: 1 solid #5f5f5f;
}
```

die bedeutungen sind die gelichen der font-family: ... und so sind die gleichen  wie oben 
[fast vergessen du musst noch um die *.css datei aufrufen zuz können besser gesagt damit der browser die benutzt musst du das :

<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="den-namen-deiner-style-datei.css">
</head>

in den head einfügen ..sr fasst vergessen ist voll wichtig *g* 

Also ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und du hast das verstanden  ... du musst die farben nur noch deinen Wünschen anpassen ... ich entschuldige mich für meine schreibweise und meiner schlechten syntax aber ich stehe unter zeitdruck  ciao !


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. Dezember 2001)

hi!

sorry das ich so spät antworte.. hatte leicht stress mit der schule ;-) aber jetzt hab ich (gott sei dank) ferien

2 vinc5nt: also das 1. was ich sagen muss. du bist genial. 2. jup ich habe kenntnisse in html  zwar nicht professionelle aber es reicht *g*. ich hab die variante 1 genommen da ich das andere irgendwie nicht so verstanden habe (ist wohl css oder?) hab deinen code mal hineingefügt und ich muss sagen das der einmalig funktioniert (ein kleiner fehler war drinnen [der background war schwarz] aber das war nur ein hektikfehler also nicht der rede wert )

ok ich habe jetzt den submit button und den teil wo man seine adresse eintragen kann..
nur wie mach ich das jetzt, dass wenn er aufm submit button drückt er den text im textfeld in eine .txt datei hineinfügt?

(thx für deine tolle hilfe)

ciao
floppy


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Dezember 2001)

dazu musst du zuerst eine *.txt erstellen  die du dann auf chmod 777 oder 755 stellst... glaub ich (weisst du wie das geht ja oder ?) 

die html datei in der du schon das mit der addresse und dem Textfeld hast musst du jetzt mit einer *.php endung versehen ..falls die nicht schon vorhanden ist ... oder du behälst die *.html/*.htm endung und erstellst dafür eine neue datei mit notepad die du dann z.B. insert.php nennst und auch als php speicherst. 
ich schreib jetzt einfahc mal beide möglichkeiten auf: *g*

1.umbennen in *.php 

du hast ja den form tag oder ? 


```
<form action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" method="post"> //anstelle von $PHP_SELF kannst du auch einfach den datei
//namen schreiben (den den du in PHP umbennant hast)
                        E-Mail :<br>
                        <input type="text" name="email" size="30"> //name="email" ist später die variabel
<input type="submit" value="hinzufügen">
                        </form>
```

und dann musst du irgendwo in den Body das hier eingeben/einfügen :

```
if($submit) {

     $fp=fopen("deine.txt","w");
     $data = "$email \r\n"; //hier taucht die variabel wieder auf

     fputs($fp,$data);
     fclose($fp);
     echo "sie wurden hinzugefügt";
     }
?>
```

in der .txt müsste dann die eingegebene email addy stehen... und bei mehrern müssten die dann aufgelistet stehen z.b:
hans@wurst.de
Wolle@gmx.de
usw *g*

ich hab das alles nicht getestet aber theoretisch müsste das funktionieren. wenn nicht sag nochmal bescheid ,aber in php bin ich noch ein totaler nub ... egal  probieren geht über studieren

2.Möglichkeit 

in der 2ten möglichkeit hat die datei in der der <form> tag ist noch immer eine html/htm endung ... dafür musst du jedoch eine andere datei erstellen die du dann im gleichen ordner wie die datei in der der <form>tag ist spiecherst und sie z.b. "insert.php" nennst.

im form tag würde alles gleich bleiben nur das PHP_SELF wird ausgetauscht durch ein insert.php  


```
<form action="insert.php" method="post"> //anstelle von $PHP_SELF wurde zur neuerstellten datei
// insert.php verlinkt
                        E-Mail :<br>
                        <input type="text" name="email" size="30"> //name="email" ist später die variabel
<input type="submit" value="hinzufügen">
                        </form>
```

in der insert.php würde dann das stehen was in der 1.Möglichkeit in der <form>tag datei stand nur ohne die bedinung


```
$fp=fopen("deine.txt","w");
     $data = "$email \r\n"; //hier taucht die variabel wieder auf

     fputs($fp,$data);
     fclose($fp);
```

ich würde dir aber die 1 Möglichkeit empfehlen bei der bin ich mir nämlih sicherer das sie funzt  und ausserdem sagt er da dem benutzer sogar das er hinzugefügt wurde *fg*

@all die anderen die das auch lesen bitte ... wenn ich was falsch gemacht hab schnell korrigieren ! dangge 

ich hoffe das es funzt musst mal testen ,wenn du willst dass ich dir von dem Geschrieben PHP oder so noch etwas genauer erklären soll dann sag einfach bescheid 
Ciao


----------



## mR.fLopPy (23. Dezember 2001)

hi vinc5nt!

1. möglichkeit ist auch irgendwie leichter.. (weniger PHP *g*, kenn mich auch noch nicht so gut darin aus.. [eigentlich fast gar nicht])

ok ein paar kleine probleme gibt es ;-) 

ich hab keine ahnung was ein chmod 777 od. 755 ist bzw. wie man aus einer .txt datei sowas macht.. (wie doof)

und dann wäre das problem noch mit dem formtag. was ist form..?
ich kenn nur den html-,head- und. bodytag. *g*

kannst du mir das erklären bzw. wo ich den formtag einfügen muss..? danke 


ciao
floppy


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Dezember 2001)

also  

-chmod-
chmod ist irgendwas (wie man es beschreiben sollte weiß ich nicht, ich kenn nur seine funktion),dass die zugriffsrechte auf eine datei bestimmt.
z.b. chmod777 erlaubt allen benutzern den zugriff, das Ausführen und das schreiben von/in der gechmoedeten datei.
das ist wichtig da du ja nicht willst das die leute deine html seiten zum beispiel online editieren können.

für die txt datei brauchst du glaub ich chmod755 wenn er da dann nichs in die datei schreibt einfach auf chmod777 stellen .. jedoch niemandem erzählen ,dass du das gemacht hast  

-chmod einstellen-
chmod kannst du über xp einstellen und über ein ftp Programm (was ich benütze -> CuteFTP4.0) 
ich weiß nicht ob du win XP schon hast falls ja eifnach ftp://dein.ftp.server und dann rechtsklick und eigenschaften da müsste man dann irgendwo chmod einstellen können.

Bei cute ftp gibt es bei rechtsklick auf eine datei / ordner einen richtigen punkt "chmod" da kannst das dann einstellen.

CuteFTP kannst du hier z.b. runterladen 
http://www.zdnet.de/download/library/007SK-wc.htm

-form tag-
also der form tag definiert eigentlich die funktion(action) /das Auszuführende der Inputfelder

du kennst ja diese felder 
<input style="text" name="text" size="10">
<input style="submit" name="submit">

um Html zu sagen was passieren soll wenn man Submit drückt braucht man ein <form> tag  und der muss einfach nur das "Form-ular"  umschliessen d.h.
<form action="ein datei name" method="post"> 
<input style="text" name="text" size="10">
<input style="submit" name="submit">
</form> 

Jetzt weiß html was es machen muss neben post gibt es noch get (wofür das aber gebraucht wird weiß ich leider auchnit  )

zu der Frage wo man es einfügen muss den <form> tag ... in den Body
nicht als atribut sondern zwischen den 
<body> 
hier wie alles andere auch  das Formular umschliessend 
</body>

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen... und jeder der das hier auch liesst bitte schnell korriegeieren wenn was falsch ist .. bin nämlich noch frisch und unbelesen *g* dangge


----------



## mR.fLopPy (25. Dezember 2001)

ok ich habs jetzt geschnallt wie das funktiontiert und ich könnte alles jetzt fertig abschließen.. ich hab da nur ein problem *gg* 

also
mein ftp server sagt mir folgendes wenn ich die txt file probier in den chmod 755 oder 777 umzuändern.. (habs auch mit anderern probiert)



> SITE CHMOD 755 0091Neu Textdatei.txt
> 500-'SITE CHMOD 755 0091Neu Textdatei.txt' not understood.
> 500 SITE not understood.
> TYPE A
> 200 Type set to A.....



und wenn ich mir dann die txt file angucke steht nix drinnen..

ich hab meinen account bei http://www.8ung.at

ist das vielleicht schlecht..?

übrigens.. wenn auch verspätet.. frohe weihnachten.. und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.. ;-)


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Dezember 2001)

ebenfalls frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch  

ich würde den anbieter für PHP sachen wechseln das was er dir da mit chmod und so gesagt hat versteh ich auch nit ... / weiß nicht was er da will 

aber so weit ich weiß hat 8ung.at keinen php support du solltest zu
http://www.f2g.net/ den hier wechseln (wenn du dich anmelden kannst ...was mit noch nicht geglückt ist *g*)
oder dich einfach nochmal im forum umschauen da wurde schon öfter mal nach nem guten kostenlosen ,werbefreien PHP host gefragt.

der beste ist so ein französischer da hast du dann alles ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr wie der hieß sr...kann dir nur empfehlen hier im board mal zu suchen mit der search funktion (Webhosting,freewebspace,webspace, php webspace,etc) 

sr dass ich heut nur so ne lahme hilfe war  muss aber gleich auf ne LAN für 4 Tage oder so besser gesagt ich will  

Tschüss !


----------



## mR.fLopPy (2. Januar 2002)

hi vinc5nt!

nix gegen f2g.net aber bei mir funzt das reg. auch nicht.. du kennst nicht zufällig noch einen anbieter..? 

was benötige ich eigentlich..?

php3, php4 oder asp??

2.und bei der file (ein beispiel) name.txt... muss ich da beim submit button nur hineinschreiben scr=.../name.txt oder nur name.txt (ohne punkte also *g*)

oder denn kompletten pfad von der txt file..? ;-) 

danke schon mal im voraus 

ciao
floppy

------------------------
edit

nein sorry.. das funktioniert doch!! genial danke ;-) wäre noch nice wenn du mir punkt 2 erklären würdes.. 

ciao


----------



## mR.fLopPy (18. Januar 2002)

vinc5nt?


----------



## vinc5nt (2. Februar 2002)

Huhu, 

Sorry dass ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habt aber auf der oben genannten LAN ist mein PC (nach neuer CPU) in ***** gegeangen, dann musste ich als er wieder heile war recht viel für die schule tun (Haus-Klausuren  ) und dann war ich ne Woche in London und bin gestern morgen erst wieder gekommen 

Und was ich gestehen muss ich hab keinen Plan mehr von PHP *arg* ich muss jetzt erstmal wieder nachrüsten ... so ein dreck 

Ich weiß nicht ob du vielleciht mitlerweile schon weiter bist als ich aber egal  

Gibt es dich eigentlich noch ? 

was meinst du mit Punkt 2 ... meinst du das bezogen auf die 2te Möglichkeit (weiter oben) oder der Text file wie man src schreibt/verwendet ?



Bist du mir bös dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab  ? 

naja .... ach dein Logo (Mr.Floppy) gefällt mir ! selber gemacht ? den bg und so ? 



Mfg Vinc5nt


----------



## mR.fLopPy (25. April 2002)

jup meinst das alte logo? 





*gg* hab ich selber gemacht.. war nix besonderes.. kann ja jeder machen..

sorry das ich jetzt sooo lange nicht mehr geantwortet habe.. hatte auch stress mit meinem compi.. 

hmm naja ich bin nciht wirklich weiter gekommen zwar hab ich jetzt einen webspaceaccount gefunden der php msql und vieles mehr unterstüzt.. hab auch herausgefunden wie man den (das) chmod verändert.

ich schaffe es nur nicht die email.txt datei mit dem "einsende button" zu verknüpfen.. so das halt die e-mail adresse und der name in der email.txt datei drin steht..

weißt was ich mein?

ach übrigens dein neues logo ist auch erste sahne *g*

hoffe du antwortest ;-) 

ciao
floppy


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

Das ist ja nee prima Überraschung *hehe* schön dich mal wieder zu "sehen"  
Ich hatte auch bis vor 20 min oder 30 min noch Probleme mit meinem PC  aber einmal geplättet, und im Forum gefragt und er läuft wieder.
So wieder zu deinem Problem  ich bin mitlerweile ein bissel besser in PHP geworden .. glaub ich .. hab es geschaft ein news_sys zu proggen *stolz* aber ich hab keinen Plan mehr von text datein. 

Kannst du vielleicht mal das script oder den Asuschnitt der den mailer betrifft posten ? dann können wir mal nen bissel Doktor spielen  
-> hab heute meinen dumm.lustigen tschuldigung *g*

egal kannst ja mal posten ... 


Wo bist du denn jetzt mit deinem Webspace ? hast du vielleicht mysql ? weil da könntest du die "liste-der-an-zu-mailenden" online administrieren ... theoretisch.
Egal poste mal bitte das script 


Gruß vinc5nt


----------



## Wolf of Doom (25. April 2002)

schau mal da ist sehr verstaendlich gemacht diese tut

http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/hitCount.php?referer=274&group=tutorials


cya
wolf


----------



## mR.fLopPy (12. Mai 2002)

*hi vinc5nt!*

also ich kann die genau sagen was ich gemacht habe:

ich hab 

schritt 1 gemacht: die blöcke.. 
und dann habe ich auch noch 

schritt 3 gemacht: eine datei namens "mail.txt" hoch geladen auf einen f2g.net server und sie in den chmod 755 od. 777 umgeändert (ich kanns jeder zeit auf 777 ändern wenn du es willst ;-) )

nur schritt 2 ist so schwierig.. ich weiß nciht welchen tag ich nehmen soll damit aus dem oberen block wo die e-mail adresse drin steht dann beim klick des "submit buttons" in die mail.txt datei hinein geschrieben wird...

kannst du mir diesen tag nochmal etwas besser erklären ich glaub es ist dieser


```
if($submit) {

     $fp=fopen("deine.txt","w");
     $data = "$email \r\n"; //hier taucht die variabel wieder auf

     fputs($fp,$data);
     fclose($fp);
     echo "sie wurden hinzugefügt";
     }
```

und der


```
<form action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" method="post"> //anstelle von $PHP_SELF kannst du auch einfach den datei
//namen schreiben (den den du in PHP umbennant hast)
                        E-Mail :<br>
                        <input type="text" name="email" size="30"> //name="email" ist später die variabel
<input type="submit" value="hinzufügen">
                        </form>
```

ciao
floppy

PS: danke Wolf of Doom ich werde diese site mal abchecken!


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Mai 2002)

*Re: hi vinc5nt!*

Huhu, 

*puuh* da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich das gebacken krieg bin voll die Flasche mit txt datein .. weiß auch nicht wie die sich verhalten aber die Befehle da kann ich dir glaube ich erklären, zumindestens ihren Zweck...aber ich glaub wenn ich dir das sage was ich weiß wirst du auch nicht mehr wissen als vorher  
Aber egal ich probiere es einfach mal ... sag mal was funzt denn jetzt bei deinem Script nicht ? alles ?  oder nur ne bestimmte Sache weil irgendwie sieht das richtig aus was da steht, ist doch alles in ein und der selben Datei oder ? ... also unten der <html> Krahm und oben der PHP krahm ? wenn es nicht alles in einer Datei ist pach es alles in eine Datei (und ich würde immer am Anfang der Datei die PHP Sachen schreiben und dann die <html> Sachen, die der Browser anzeigt.) wenn du es nicht alles in einer Datei haben willst, d.h. <html> und PHP getrennt in einer Datei, packst du einfach den <html> Krahm in eine Datein und den PHP Krahm, du musst dann aber wiederum das 

"<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" 

in das umschreiben 

="name_der_php_datei.php" 

So vielleicht war das jetzt überflüssig ... ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem Wissensstand du dich befindest, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig 


```
if($submit) { //Bedingung die durch den "submit" button
//ausgelöst wird

     $fp=fopen("deine.txt","w"); //ein quasi-connect -mit dem 
     //öffnet er deine txt datei im "w" wie "write" modus :)
     //es gibt neben w noch r und wr ... glaube ich
     $data = "$email \r\n"; //hier taucht die variabel wieder auf
     //richtig :) das ist das <input> Feld von unten 

     fputs($fp,$data); // das ist der Befehl zum "eintragen"
     // und hier braucht er einmal den quasi-connect Befehl und
     // das was er eintragen soll nämlich $email
     fclose($fp); // schliesst die Datei wieder nacht dem quasi-
     //connect, weil Ordnung muss ja sein :)
     echo "sie wurden hinzugefügt"; //naja 
     }
```


```
<form action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" method="post"> //anstelle von $PHP_SELF kannst du auch einfach den datei
//namen schreiben (den den du in PHP umbennant hast)
                        E-Mail :<br>
                        <input type="text" name="email" size="30"> //name="email" ist später die variabel
<input type="submit" value="hinzufügen"> //hier würde ich nochmal 
//name="submit" reinknallen ist glaube ich überflüssig aber so welche
//Formulare verhalten sich von Zeit zu Zeit etwas blöd
                        </form>
```

Keine Ahnung ob ich dir damit jetzt geholfen hab oder nicht .. aber ich hab mir auf jedenfall mühe gegeben  
Wenn du noch ein Problem mit dem ganzen Script hast, beschreib es bitte nochmal, weil ich hab nicht so den Plan von txt datein. 

Ach, und was auch manchmal beim PHP lernen hilft... hat mir zumindestens geholfen .. ist andere scripts angucken und verändern. Ich hab zum Beispiel mal aus einem GB ein kleines news sys gemacht (auch txt basierend) ich hatte keinen Plan wie ich sowas selber machen könnte ... aber lesen konnte ich das gb und anwenden auch ... also ein bissel anpassen. Wenn du willst kann ich dir das gb mal schicken und auch das news sys ... musst du nur sagen dann schick ich das per mail ... aber erstmal kannst du ja nochmal bescheid geben ob alles funzt/ ob du alles verstanden hast .

Gruß vinc5nt


----------



## Koose (23. Mai 2002)

Hi ihr beiden!

Irgendwo weiter oben war mal der Vorschlag das ganze in einer HTML und einer PHP Datei zu machen (Irgendwie nach dem Moto Vorschlag 1: Beides in eine, Vorschlag 2: In getrennte Dateien)

Du hast dich anscheinend für die erste entschieden. Leider kann dieser nicht funzen da wenn du als Surfer eine PHP-Seite aufrufst führt der Server erst den PHP-Code aus und schickt das Ergebniss dann an deinen Browser. Folglich kann er Dinge die du dann eingibst nicht mehr durch den PHP-Teil jagen.

Es bleibt also nur die Möglichkeit mit 2 Dateien zu arbeiten.
Die erste ist eine reine HTML Datei in der das Formular steht.
Hier rein kommt der oben bereits gepostete HTML-Code:


```
<form action="insert.php" method="post"> //insert.php ist die PHP-Datei

E-Mail :<br><input type="text" name="email "size="30">//email ist die E-Mail adresse
<input type="submit" value="hinzufügen">

</form>
```

Die andere Datei heißt folglich insert.php:


```
$fp=fopen("deine.txt","w");
     $data = "$email \r\n"; 
     fputs($fp,$data);
     fclose($fp);
```

Die Datei "deine.txt" muss bereits vorhanden sein damit du ihr chmod gebeben kannst. Das geht entweder mit nem FTP-Befehl wie oben beschrieben oder auch mit einem PHP-Script:


```
chmod("deine.txt", "777")
```

Der Vorteil: Wenn du das an den Anfang der insert.php setzt kannst du sie am Ende mit dem gleichen Befehl wieder auf einen anderen chmod-Wert setzten damit sie einigermasen sicher ist (am besten auf 755).

So nun müsste man sich eintragen können.

Wenn es noch probs gibt schreib einfach wieder hier rein.

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett, war auch auf ner LAN .

MFG
   Koose


----------



## vinc5nt (24. Mai 2002)

mmmh...aber eigentlich kann in dem Datei Aufbau glaube ich nicht der Fehler liegen, da er mit dem Submit button doch die $PHP_SELF ausführt, was heißt, dass er sich selber ausführt (wo unten <html> steht und im oberen Teil der Datei der PHP krahm ... natürlich muss die datei dann auch auf *.php enden und nicht *.html  ). 
Besser ist es jedoch in diesem Falle zwei Datein anzulegen ... einfach der Übersichtshalber , doch der Fehler liegt glaube ich nicht darin dass beides in einer Datei ist oder ? 

Ich würde aber mal zur Überprüfung der Bedingung dies schreiben : 
	
	
	



```
if($submit) {

     $fp=fopen("deine.txt","w");
     $data = "$email \r\n"; //hier taucht die variabel wieder auf
     
     fputs($fp,$data);
     fclose($fp);
     echo "sie wurden hinzugefügt";
     } else { echo "bitte submit pressen!";}
```

... doch bevor wir weiter rätseln sollten wir mal auf Floppy warten *hehe* 

Wie war die LAN ? war es ne Freundeskreis LAN oder ein richtiges event (50 < )?


----------



## Koose (24. Mai 2002)

Hi!

1. Damit das Ganze in nur einer Datei funzt müsste er beim Klicken auf den Button die Seite nochmal laden. Es ist also besser wenn es in zwei Dateien steht, schon allein dadurch, dass man nach dem Eintragen eine Seite gezeigt bekommt in der steht, das man eingetragen wurde.

2. GEIL
Es war nur ne kleine mit 4 Leuten. Hauptsächlich haben wir Renegade gezockt und gecoded. Ach ja und am wenigsten haben wir geschlafen.

MFG
  Koose


----------



## vinc5nt (24. Mai 2002)

Ach, ich bin dafür dass wir jetzt mal auf ihn warten  

Renegade muss ich mir auch nochmal ersteigern, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich sowieso keine Zeit zum Spielen und wenn lohnt isch Renegade ja sicher auch nur richtig über LAN, wo man auch mal ein bischen mit einanderquatschen kann und bei einer Niederlage gegebenenfalls mal dem Nachbar Zimmer nen Besuch abstatten  und mit Pizza stücken abwerfen. 
Jetzt hab ich mir richtig lust auf ne LAN gemacht


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. September 2002)

hehe.. gibts ja gar nicht.. das problem scheint sich ins unendliche zu strecken.. ist ja arg.. kaum habe ihc meinen account eingerichtet bekomme ich e-mails an die ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern konnte.. wahnsinn..

hoffe ihr könnt besucht mal diesen veralteten thread wieder..

peace J


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. September 2002)

*uff der thread is alt...*

naja
ich glaube du solltest dir erstma ein bisschen mehr Wissen aneignen da es sonst zu kompliziert wird,oder noch besser du nimmst eins dieser fertig scripte da musst du kaum mehr was verändern 

theorie:
========
mail.txt:
hier stehen alle email adressen die zum newsletter gehören,mit einem speziellen zeichen getrennt
========
mail.html:
ein einfaches formular welches eine variable per post(der inhalt des newsletters) an die mail.php schickt
========
mail.php:
hier kannst du mit file() die mail.txt und alle adressen in ein array einlesen(vorher mit explode() trennen)
dann kannst du eine schleife starten und die mail() funktion benutzen um jeden user eine mail zu schicken(mit dem content der vorher definiert wurde)


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. September 2002)

ah.. jetzt bin ich aufgeklärt.. boah.. der ist ja schon fast neun monate alt *gg*

jetzt verstehe ich auch was koose u. vin5ent gemeint hat.. und im prinzip hat koose ja schon so ein fertiges (verbessertes) script oben aufgelistet wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------

